# squat like an Animal 500 lbs rep meet



## squatster (Jul 27, 2016)

Article Details

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...IIGzAA&usg=AFQjCNFjncxqcAehGGbFKpMFe3e6TG6Blg


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2016)

One of my goil in the next 2 years
Hopefully I don't get any more stupid injuries 
Trying to find out how to get in on it - what qualifications?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn that would be brutal.  Take me quite a few workouts to equal that many reps


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2016)

Did legs this morning
Was cramping up like a little bitch
Mostly for arms


----------

